# Nice view.



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Had a job last week where the contractors regular painter could not do the high stuff. So he called us. The home sits at the mouth of the Chester River, right before it dumps into the Chesapeake Bay.

(all these pictures of late....can ya tell I got my camera working?)


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice indeed! I love jobs that have a nice view & good weather to go with it. Relaxing days. :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It was 75 with a 10-15 mph breeze the day they were taken. Great weather!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Those are the days it is all worth it! Looks awesome!
Hope onthecoast sees this, see, it does get better if you can hang in there!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> Those are the days it is all worth it! Looks awesome!
> Hope onthecoast sees this, see, it does get better if you can hang in there!


 
Yes it does! Went from nothing, to now 7 weeks booked. Plus two sets of plans and two estimates to work on. (the next hurdle will be finding good help)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Yes it does! Went from nothing, to now 7 weeks booked. Plus two sets of plans and two estimates to work on. (the next hurdle will be finding good help)


:thumbup: Awsome Biker!!!!!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like your their new painter.Great work.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

A painter couldn't get that high of stuff? I think even Sev could get that with his backwards ladder! Bet you loved snatching that up, looks like an awesome place to be painting. I was talking to a drywaller who was grumbling that we get to do stuff outside and get to do new stuff all the time.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> A painter couldn't get that high of stuff? I think even Sev could get that with his backwards ladder! Bet you loved snatching that up, looks like an awesome place to be painting. I was talking to a drywaller who was grumbling that we get to do stuff outside and get to do new stuff all the time.


 
I would have taken the drywall today. Spent a few hours on the roof in 93 degree sun thinking about how I was complaining in January about the cold


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice! We don't have views like that in fly over country (MN)....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

the next hurdle will be finding good help) 


I am not THAT far away!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> A painter couldn't get that high of stuff? I think even Sev could get that with his backwards ladder! Bet you loved snatching that up, looks like an awesome place to be painting. I was talking to a drywaller who was grumbling that we get to do stuff outside and get to do new stuff all the time.


The "regular" painter has had two knee replacements. So he says he can't "do" certain things. The guy did work steady all day.

All we were doing was the sofit, facia and gutter. Plus the high gables.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Looks like your their new painter.Great work.


 
When I picked up the check, he did say he had another job for us to look at.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

chrisn said:


> the next hurdle will be finding good help)
> 
> 
> I am not THAT far away!


Watch what you type. Just may ask you to make that 1 1/2 to 2 hour drive. :blink:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh....I forgot to ask one question. 

Guess the age of the person on that scaffold.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

50???


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

38yrs old


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

46 :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Watch what you type. Just may ask you to make that 1 1/2 to 2 hour drive. :blink:

If it gets much worse here,I like to drive, especially if I get to see the bay or ocean.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

71 years old. Can't slow him down.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> 71 years old. Can't slow him down.


wow. good for him :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Geriatrics are a lot of fun, won't be long.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> 71 years old. Can't slow him down.


Damn!


----------

